# Hi from Minnesota



## Ranger25 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new user here although I joined some time ago. I'm pretty new to horses but pretty old to the world(read as old guy). I hope to meet some friendly horse people and maybe learn something along the way.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Have fun posting!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! I'm sure you'll learn heaps of things and have fun!


----------



## Ranger25 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes. I hope to spend some more time here but I'm not so good about posting. I'll try to get better at that.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!! In February I sold my mare to a family up in MN!!!! Rochester, MN, I think...


----------



## farmers_wife (Aug 16, 2008)

So this is where you have been hiding. Been to the sales lately?


----------



## shesmyshadow (Aug 17, 2008)

Howdy! I'm from MN too. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

